# jd 400 industrial with backhoe- shuttle shift



## markmc60 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have an old JD400 yellow version, has a front end loader and backhoe attachment.
for years it has been slow to go into forward, well, it sat longer than usual, like 8 months, had no forward, none, nada. so, I pulled the screen and replaced the filters new hyd oil, still no forward, I raised the rear off the ground with the stabs and blocked it up. reverse works, forward just creeps. (I forgot to mention before I blocked it up, had an old fart tell me tow it to "release" any stuck clutches, I did. no work). 
was told it was a reverser leaking, I pulled the reverse block and rebuilt it, nothing to it, pulled the in pipes and put new orings on them feeding the reverser. new hyd oil, now, I have nothing in forward or reverse, no pressure at all at the side test points.
HELP


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The John Deere dealer still has complete parts books for the JD 400 Industrial tractor. Take the serial number with you to the dealer and they can walk you through the major transmission and clutch components that are usually associated with this sort of issue.


----------

